

Guardian launches open-source data journalism tool - denzil_correa
http://www.journalism.co.uk/news/guardian-launches-open-source-data-journalism-tool/s2/a562933/

======
disgruntledphd2
The website: [http://alpha.swarmize.com/](http://alpha.swarmize.com/) The
GitHub:
[https://github.com/guardian/swarmize](https://github.com/guardian/swarmize)

The article is pretty light on content, but yay I suppose, though I suspect
that the SQL midterm might prove more useful to actual journalists, this has
the look of something thats focused on professional news organisations.

Still really good though.

------
paulmalenke
Don't see a license anywhere. All I can see is, "the code is available for
download and reuse with an open license on Github.", on the main page. Would
be nice to know... Maybe it is just me.

~~~
desdiv
Almost every other project on Guardian's Github is under Apache 2.0. They
probably just forgot to include the license file for this one.

